# Goats and hay cubes?



## Ladsmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I am putting my mini's on timothy/alfalfa hay cubes, and that so far is good. Has any one fed them to goats? My goats don't seem to like them at all. I tried them wet and they just sniffed them and nibbled a bit. I think they might eat them dry, but the cubes are too big. I have four pygmies, and they are spoiled. If any one has any advice I would really apreciate it.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 4, 2009)

I have fed hay cubes to my 3 mini goats before -- they did not like them wet -- only liked them dry which isnt really good because they are a big choke hazard that way for them... The ones I fed were plain alfalfa.... Sorry that I cant be more help than that but we try to avoid feeding them the cubes...


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 4, 2009)

I use to feed the hay cubes til one of my donkeys got choked on them even after I broke them apart. I hated to waste the rest of them so I went to Walmart and bought me one of those meat grinders with the hand crank and ground up my hay cubes. Worked great. A little hard work but I did not waste the rest of them and went back to regular old hay....lol


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 4, 2009)

I feed Blue Seal Hay Stretcher to my minis and I have 2, 8 month old pygmies that like the pellets and eat them up. I also feed hay too.

I feed wet hay cubes but my goats don't like them either.


----------



## Shari (Jan 4, 2009)

When I was raising my sheep, they were fed hay cubes to keep their fleece clean. Fed the cubes dry and had no issues.


----------



## Ladsmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks maybe I will just stick to hay.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2009)

When we first got our NDG's, I was told they would not eat soaked hay cubes (that they don't like wet food).


----------

